# gators in Lake Sinclair?



## Alan in GA (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a brother in law that claims to have seen 2 young gators [2' or less in length] in Sinclair.
Anyone got personal knowlege of gators there?
BTW - Long Island Creek area


----------



## Crooked Stick (Aug 1, 2010)

Haven't seem one but I heard of a few sightings in the back of the hot water cove and another in Rocky creek.


----------



## Ronbow (Aug 1, 2010)

*I would not be suprised, they could stay fairly active at the Plant Branch discharge all winter*


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2010)

Nothin` about a gator surprises me. They can turn up just about anywhere.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe they will die of "natural causes" before they can multiply.
We got armadillos, coyotes, and no see ums. We don't need any stinking gators.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Aug 1, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Maybe they will die of "natural causes" before they can multiply.
> We got armadillos, coyotes, and no see ums. We don't need any stinking gators.



I agree completely!


----------



## kuluris25 (Aug 1, 2010)

we have aloat 1-8 foot gars their. i havent seen any gators yet.


----------



## Money man (Aug 1, 2010)

There are gators in Henry County, I don't see any reason why they could not be in Oconee or Sinclair.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Aug 2, 2010)

Money man said:


> There are gators in Henry County, I don't see any reason why they could not be in Oconee or Sinclair.



They die of "natural causes".


----------



## runswithbeer (Aug 10, 2010)

saw about a 4 footer floating (dead) several years ago in the weed bed under the powerline.  guess it died of natural causes


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 10, 2010)

*I....*

I would be a proponent of natural causes deaths.


----------



## t bird (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I hit one the other night in my boat!


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 10, 2010)

i saw a beaver there once


----------



## Steve Thompson (Aug 10, 2010)

Sinclair has a gator or two & so does Oconee. That's a fact. My aunt saw one near the 44 bridge with a duck in its mouth. Said it was about 4-5 ft,this summer. She lives in Thunder Valley


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2010)

Why are ya`ll worried about gators in Sinclair?


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 10, 2010)

*well....*



Nicodemus said:


> Why are ya`ll worried about gators in Sinclair?



I guess because the family has had a cabin on the lake for about the last 38 or so years [about]. Always swam without any idea gators were there and now we hear rumors of them, and wonder if there is a growing number of large adults which could make the lake dangerous for swimming, especially if momma gator makes a nest by your remote cabin.
I lived in Orlando Florida two different times back in the early 1960s and snorkel/skiied/swam with no alarm of gators UNTIL they were allowed to grow in numbers [protected]. Now gator attacks and kills do happen. A 12 year old boy was killed by a nesting gator several years ago when I was visiting. It usually does not make national news for some reason[?].


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2010)

They are in farm ponds around Milledgeville, so why wouldn't they be in Sinclair.


----------



## flip0302 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Gators*

I have a home on Sinclair and have not seen any Gators and hope that I don't ! I think there are a few Moccasins that could be mistaken for Gators.

By the way ROLL TIDE !


----------



## castandblast (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw two while hog hunting in Wilkinson County along the Oconee about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## t bird (Aug 16, 2010)

They are a ton of them along the Oconee river behind the dam. they are coming up all the creeks that run into the river. I am sure there are a few in sinclair. Maybe they will over populate and get some of them durn sea doos that have  taken over


----------



## gofish5656 (Aug 17, 2010)

They're there


----------

